# can this be done with DVR 522



## andy8888 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi thre,
just got the DVR 522 from dish network installed and really like it. I have it hooked up to 2 TVs. Now, I can record on one and watch something else on the other TV.
Is there anyway to record something and watch something else on the same TV?
Is there anyway to have a VCR hooked up so that you can record something to the VCR and watch something else on the same TV just like you would do with cable?
Please let me know if any of this is possible and how to do it.
Thanks


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Andy,

It would be a good idea for you to take some time out and read the very well written manual that came with your 522. It is all explained in much better detail than we could explain it here.


----------



## andy8888 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks Bill. I'm reading the manual right now and trying to figure thiongs out. I though I post here and see if people can give me hints, tips or tricks on how to do this.
Cheers
Andy


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Andy - switch to single user mode by pressing the Mode button on the front of the 522.


----------



## andy8888 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks Mark. If I do this, will I be able to use the second TV?
Is this why the PIP dose not work right now?
Sorry for the questions but I'm really new to this.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

In SUM (single user mode), you need to make sure Shared View is enabled - that causes the same program you're watching on TV1 to be displayed on TV2. It's enabled by default. You won't be able to watch a different program on TV2. PIP is only enabled in SUM.


----------



## andy8888 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks Mark. So the only way to record a program and watch another on the same TV is by using the SUM mode?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, because doing that requires the use of both tuners. In DUM mode, you only have access to one of the tuners on each TV. In SUM, you have access to both tuners, but you're limited to watching the same thing on both TVs. Now, like all other Dish DVRs, you can record a live program and watch a pre-recorded program with only one of the tuners.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

For those wondering what DUM and SUM is DUM = Dual User Mode and SUM = Single User Mode.

I wish there was a way to change the user mode with the remote instead of having to go to the receiver to do so.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Does any one know if the 522 gives you ability to record direct to a DVD recorder using the time scheduler? That is the problem I have with the 501 is I can't find the code to set up the DVD recorder to come on at a designated time. Reason is I am really considering a 522. thanks


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

elbyj said:


> Does any one know if the 522 gives you ability to record direct to a DVD recorder using the time scheduler? That is the problem I have with the 501 is I can't find the code to set up the DVD recorder to come on at a designated time. Reason is I am really considering a 522. thanks


Yes. Just route the output from the 522 through your DVD recorder or a VCR for that matter. Program the 522 IR Blaster code for your VCR/DVD. When you are ready to record set a VCR timer. The 522 will tune to the channel and start the recorder. The codes for the some VCR/DVD Recorders come with the manual


----------



## dishmanfishing (Mar 20, 2005)

Is anyone familiar with the USB port on the 522? Can I transfer recorded events to a laptop and burn to DVD? Thanks


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

you can use record plus in dual mode that would dump all recording to tuner 2 or 1 if 2 was being used already


----------



## Deacon Earp (Mar 14, 2005)

usb port is not enabled at this time


----------

